# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Аренда спецтехники в Минске

## Мильва

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] будет выгодна как частным лицам, так и строительным компаниям, которые могут взять в прокат необходимую машину на определенный срок, по истечению которого не нужно нести дополнительные траты на хранение и содержание техники.

----------

